# Grand Canyon Camping



## FZWI2000 (Aug 15, 2011)

What's is the best campground for a 32' Itasca at the Grand Canyon?
Fred
Itasca 32'


----------



## Pancanbob (Aug 17, 2011)

RE: Grand Canyon Camping

Hi, Fred
Welcome the forum.
About 3 months ago I stayed at a KOA just out side of Williams, AZ
Nice, clean, and quit place, with shade trees
It is not in Town; so if you want to go on the different tours, you will need a toad, have to drive into town with you RV, as I did. There is plenty of parking for RV in town. My sweetie and I took a Van Tour that also included a half hour helicopter ride for about 250 a head. I could have driven it in the RV, but he knew where to go, and did give a lot of information about just about everything, and I was able to look out, and not worry about driving. 
Hope this helps
Take care
Pancanbob


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Re: Grand Canyon Camping

Hello Fred and welcome, we stayed at the KOA in Flagstaff AZ. It was OK but some spots was tight.  I also towed a toad for getting around, we went to the Grand Cannon and all the other had to see sights. As Pancanbob said, you can take tours either by copter or van buses BTW is what I recommend as you being the driver are able to see and hear more  than having to worry about driving and being safe. Good luck and enjoy


----------



## try2findus (Aug 17, 2011)

Re: Grand Canyon Camping

Good morning Fred and Welcome to RVUSA!!  

If you are staying at the South Rim, Trailer Village is your best bet.  Full hook-ups and on the shuttle route. Make reservations if you are going during the peak time. 

Camper Village, just outside of the Park, is another choice.  It is in town and close to food, supplies and the IMAX theater.  

We have stayed at both but our favorite is Trailer Village inside the park.  

FYI, the helicopter rides are expensive but there are several moderate hikes you can take at the canyon, even if you don't want travel to the bottom.

I am so excited for you and if you have never visited the Grand Canyon, get ready for a life changing experience!!


----------



## brodavid (Aug 17, 2011)

Re: Grand Canyon Camping

sounds like fun and hope you enjoy it

MSJ


----------

